
Space X Won’t Fly a Manned Mission to Mars by the End of 2030 - kumarski
https://medium.com/@datarade/hard-questions-for-space-x-s-manned-mission-to-mars-by-2030-b295fbc70b5a
======
carlosdp
This article is pretty useless IMO. It lays out all of the challenges for
going to Mars and doesn't mention once the many research programs that have
been going on for years to tackle most (if not all) of these issues.

This pessimism of the target timeline seems to be based on the assumption we
can't solve problems we already have been working on solving. Considering it
took about 12 years to fully develop the Apollo program (from funding to moon
landing), I'm pretty hopeful about a 15 year or so window for Mars with
today's technology and resources, given we already started years ago.

------
JorgeGT
> Keep in mind, the Saturn V took ~$40 Billion to build in today’s dollars and
> took us ~1/600th the distance.

I'm tempted to stop here. Astronautical navigation in not a matter of
distance, but of ΔV.

------
dudul
The one saying it's impossible should stay out of the way of the one doing it.

